# Crossover, anyone?



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

A little humor: "Symphony Orchestra Simply Cannot Wait For Collaboration With John Mellencamp."

Full story at: http://www.theonion.com/articles/symphony-orchestra-simply-cannot-wait-for-collabor,36742/


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

It is just astounding, amazing and provoking of a state of awe to contemplate how _miraculous_ it was that Mr. Mellencamp should be so readily available.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2014)

I'm not ready to die, yet!

[What's that you say? Oh. Oh, I see. That kind of crossing. "Never mind."]


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

some guy said:


> I'm not ready to die, yet!
> 
> [What's that you say? Oh. Oh, I see. That kind of crossing. "Never mind."]


That kind of crossing is enough to make anyone cross over anyway...


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

John Mellencamp? That's a joke right there!


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Crossover? No. I prefer my regular man clothes. (Or is that crossdressing?)

What in the 'ell _is _the topic here?


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

*THE TROUBLE WITH THIS KIND OF BOOKING AND SYMPHONIC ORGANIZATIONS.*

Drawing in the pop performer to appear with the orchestra is _thought_ to bring in an audience who might not otherwise attend the symphony, in hopes they will come back after their experience 'for the straight stuff.'

1.) It rarely yields a future patron from the pop guy + orchestra attendees.
2.) The cost of the guest performer is often as high or higher than the cost of booking a world-class soloist, and would be better spent on a world-class guest soloist, or a subsidized program of 'the straight stuff' in other venues, or discounted seat prices, or a commission of a new 'straight stuff' piece.

Generally, the pop performer + orchestra is a bust, economically and on the campaign for new audience members front.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Like Deep Purple, like the RPO. Together? Nooooooo!


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

The Onion is so damn good though. So consistent I bet I could recognize them anywhere. Some fine achievement.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Serge said:


> The Onion is so damn good though. So consistent I bet I could recognize them anywhere. Some fine achievement.


I hope somebody else read the article. Hilarious! :lol:


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

KenOC said:


> I hope somebody else read the article. Hilarious! :lol:


Foreign powers, the Chinese, for example, not having anything like a western sense of humor, and not recognizing the Onion is humor / satire, have lodged official complaints about articles in the Onion about China and the Chinese.

Good on the Onion!

I am usually guaranteed one hearty out-loud laugh while reading alone from each issue of the Onion... no mean feat, and a tonic!

There is always something, like a feature article headed, "Gay Teen Worried He Might Be Christian," 
http://www.theonion.com/search/?q=gay+teen+worries+he+might+be+christian&type=News&sort=relevant

http://www.theonion.com/


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

A few months back, the Iranian press reprinted a couple of articles about Obama from the Onion, thinking they were legit. There were some red faces when their mistake was pointed out.


----------

